# Rechte im Forum



## bolzenknecht (10. August 2017)

Hallo 

Mir ist aufgefallen das ich auf keine Anzeige antworten kann . 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maifliege (10. August 2017)

*AW: Rechte im Forum*

Kommt darauf an weswegen se Dich angezeigt haben, vielleicht musst du nicht antworten, se holen dich einfach ab...


----------



## Vanner (10. August 2017)

*AW: Rechte im Forum*

Du mußt mir dem Anbieter per PN in Verbindung treten, direkte Antwort geht nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Rechte im Forum*



Vanner schrieb:


> Du mußt mir dem Anbieter per PN in Verbindung treten, direkte Antwort geht nicht.


So ist es.


----------



## bolzenknecht (10. August 2017)

*AW: Rechte im Forum*

besten dank ,und einen schönen abend 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raubangler (10. August 2017)

*AW: Rechte im Forum*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an weswegen se Dich angezeigt haben, vielleicht musst du nicht antworten, se holen dich einfach ab...



Der war gut...
#6


----------



## daci7 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Rechte im Forum*

Wir ham Rechte im Forum?
Allgemeinpolitik hat hier nichts verloren #4 das gilt auch für die Rechten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Rechte im Forum*

Ach Leute, nu is aber gut und alles zum (eigentlichen) Thema abgehandelt.. 

Davon ab, dass solche Fragen auch hier hin gehören:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=51

Danke


----------

